# Do you [or know of people that] keep unscanned packages



## Ciren (Sep 10, 2017)

So it happens sometimes where the bag will contain a package which either wasn't scanned by the warehouse people at all; or (more rarely) the package was cancelled but was sorted into your batch and so when you scan the bag this package is never accounted for since it had cancelled before then.

So yesterday this happened to me where I had the phantom package and so I was pretty upset I had to drive back to the warehouse because I was in the farthest city that the warehouse delivers to and my house is in the other direction of the warehouse. So I pretty much drove like 40 minutes and drove in a huge triangle to return this package and go home. [I didn't want to keep it overnight just because I am never sure if I am going to work the next day due to my schedule].

Today I was talking to another driver about it and he whispers to me that he just keeps those packages. I personally don't think it's worth the risk of potentially getting caught for something that probably costs less than 15 dollars. I was just wondering if that's common.

EDIT: Just for clarity, I had the situation where the package was cancelled--so I couldn't just pick it up and deliver it.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I always deliver them once I discover an unscanned package. Usually it's just a few blocks away. I haven't been out on the road with a cancelled package either. I had one that was cancelled before I loaded it and set it to the side for the blue. Stealing just isn't worth it. Do your job and go home.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ciren said:


> EDIT: Just for clarity, I had the situation where the package was cancelled--so I couldn't just pick it up and deliver it.


If it was cancelled, return it at your leisure. It's going back to the distribution center anyways.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> If it was cancelled, return it at your leisure. It's going back to the distribution center anyways.


I agree! It's cancelled so it's not like the customer will be waiting for the package.

Honestly, if I was Amazon and wanted to eliminate drivers that were stealing I would put low item packages in a drivers route that weren't in their itinerary just to see if they would return it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

And there ya' go....just like I mentioned in another post about unscanned packages, some like to add them to their collection.
I'm not one of them as i've been doing flex for 16 months and wouldn't be around if I was stealing packages. 

Cancelled orders have to be returned there is nothing you can do about them. If you're location is busy enough and you KNOW you'll get a block the next day "apparently" you can return it the next day with no issues.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Jeff1205 said:


> Honestly, if I was Amazon and wanted to eliminate drivers that were stealing I would put low item packages in a drivers route that weren't in their itinerary just to see if they would return it.


And that would be Amazon stealing. They have no right to force people to return to the WH wasting their time/gas/miles if the driver doesn't have to because of legit reasons.

Though there were whisperings that they were doing just that here...


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> And that would be Amazon stealing. They have no right to force people to return to the WH wasting their time/gas/miles if the driver doesn't have to because of legit reasons.
> 
> Though there were whisperings that they were doing just that here...


I hear what your saying and I can see what a burden it could be if you live far from the Warehouse but they claim that your block includes time from and back to the Warehouse if you need to return a package.

I hate having to go back when I just want to get home but I am usually done 1-2 hours early every block and usually don't have to return anything.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

All you have to do is call support and have them assign the package to you. Then use the pick up function and deliver the package. Why would you need to return that package to the warehouse?

But you won't have these issues if you scan the packages individually rather than the bags since you can recognize the unscannable packages. Then just have them fix the packages.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff1205 said:


> Honestly, if I was Amazon and wanted to eliminate drivers that were stealing I would put low item packages in a drivers route that weren't in their itinerary just to see if they would return it.


They probably do that already.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

What a silly question.

How do you expect people to reply? "Yes, buddy. You get to steal it. Just go right ahead..."?

Of course you should deliver or return it. It does not belong to you.

Are you a thief?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They do send out fake packages to check out honesty of drivers. And yes, people have been caught!


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Never dealt with fake ones since I take the ones I can't scan to the warehouse to fix them before I leave. What do they look like anyway?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Like a regular package lol. That's how they catch people. Just doesn't show on itinerary then they wait to see if you return it or decide it's a bonus.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

If Amazon starts losing too much money from Flex drivers stealing packages they may put an end to the Flex program once and for all. So don't do it. You are only screwing yourself.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

The wh worker is supposed to make sure all packages in the bag are scanned. But sometimes they miss packages. Doesn’t give you a right to steal them. It all comes down to the way you are raised, your morals


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

amazonflexguy said:


> It all comes down to the way you are raised, your morals


Do you think Jeff Bezos has high morals?


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Do you think Jeff Bezos has high morals?


So you're logic is that because Jeff Bezos aledgedly has low morals it's perfectly fine to steal packages?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> So you're logic is that because Jeff Bezos aledgedly has low morals it's perfectly fine to steal packages?


Don't put words in my mouth. I don't steal packages or blame others when I'm the one at fault. Besides, was I even talking to you?

Why don't you worry about making a frivolous lawsuit for you being clumsy...


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I don't steal packages or blame others when I'm the one at fault. Besides, was I even talking to you?


The thread is about taking packages and your comment implied that you were okay with that as long as Jeff Bezos is immoral. We're all talking to each other genius, it's a public forum.



Placebo17 said:


> Why don't you worry about making a frivolous lawsuit for you being clumsy...


I have morals...


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> All you have to do is call support and have them assign the package to you. Then use the pick up function and deliver the package./QUOTE]


You dont even have to call the support. I had this situation a few weeks back. When I wanted to try just the just scan the bag and leave technique. I had two extra packages but app said I was all done. So I just used the pick up function then scanned the two packages and they were instantly added to my itinerary. And why are we even having this discussion? Return the packages or deliver them THERE ARE NO OTHER OPTIONS!


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

SoggyF said:


> You dont even have to call the support. I had this situation a few weeks back. When I wanted to try just the just scan the bag and leave technique. I had two extra packages but app said I was all done. So I just used the pick up function then scanned the two packages and they were instantly added to my itinerary. And why are we even having this discussion? Return the packages or deliver them THERE ARE NO OTHER OPTIONS!


The ability to scan packages after you left the station Geo fence was disabled for a while. Many people got accustomed to it not functioning. I guess support got overwhelmed?


----------



## Chef Sandra (Feb 27, 2018)

Movaldriver said:


> They do send out fake packages to check out honesty of drivers. And yes, people have been caught!


my first day I had two of them


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chef Sandra said:


> my first day I had two of them


They weren't it.


----------



## Chef Sandra (Feb 27, 2018)

strange because the guy who took them back told me "I passed the test "


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> The ability to scan packages after you left the station Geo fence was disabled for a while. Many people got accustomed to it not functioning. I guess support got overwhelmed?


The pickup function has always worked (either within or outside of station geofence). It all depends on the status of the packages. If the packages weren't in the correct status, you won't be able to pick it up even at the station. Thus you needed to bring the packages to one of the workers that can reset the status of the packages then you are able to scan and pickup the package(s).



Chef Sandra said:


> strange because the guy who took them back told me "I passed the test "


Probably a joke. There's no way for a customer to contact anyone at the station directly about returning packages. They don't take package returns that way anyways. Since those returns were never assigned to you, you could've easily just kept them. That's one reason Flex drivers and even logistics drivers do no take returns back unless it's during delivery that the customer decided that it no longer wants. The option in the app would be (Help->Return->Customer No longer wanted).


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> All you have to do is call support and have them assign the package to you. Then use the pick up function and deliver the package. Why would you need to return that package to the warehouse?
> 
> But you won't have these issues if you scan the packages individually rather than the bags since you can recognize the unscannable packages. Then just have them fix the packages.


Use maps to see how far it is from you ..if close hit pick up on app scan and deliver...if to many miles away ,return when you do your next block.


----------

